# delete my account please.



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 2, 2010)

Sick of being shunned upon by keyboard cowboys. Please delete my account.


----------



## mylon (May 2, 2010)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## dirtyfacedan (May 2, 2010)

Fucking drama, just go away.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 2, 2010)

hahahaha I love the mods here
you guys are the shit


----------



## MrD (May 2, 2010)

From myspace:




Had to be done...


----------



## L.C. (May 2, 2010)

i know i'm a dick,and hear such. i'd like more,p.m. me. this boy don't run from a laptop.just cops,ya cops. i like feedback so i can be a better person. i don't even know why i wrote this cause you'll never read it,cause you don't go on this site no more.


----------



## derailed (May 3, 2010)

ah, benji you know better than that. i've ridden trains with this guy too, and he's not bad folk. just risky and apparently a little too sensitive!


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 3, 2010)

LOL seriously?


----------



## stayhighlovelife (May 3, 2010)

This made my day.
bet he is reading this post offline or logs in again to read it and talk shit.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 27, 2010)

all I can say is LMFAO!!!! grow the fuck up and get some sac! every thread like this makes me luagh my ass off.


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 28, 2010)

Holy shit man, Chalmbers is becoming the new Wider.


----------

